# Custom Reptile Enclosure Builder



## DanE5502 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out my Facebook page herphomes508 we build custom enclosures & racks, Including table tops for torts. If you have an idea, I can design & build it.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I checked it out. Herphomes custom enclosures. No pictures of enclosures,just reptiles,etc.


----------



## DanE5502 (Oct 27, 2011)

You went to the profile, go to the page that's where the enclosures are.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

Heres a link to it....
I think it is this one...anyway i joined!  
As TiagoTort! 
http://www.facebook.com/HerpHomes?sk=wall


----------



## DolanKoops (Oct 28, 2011)

Post some pics I haven't got Facebook


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2011)

This thread would be more suited to go into the Personal Promotion forum, however you have to have 100 posts under your belt before you can use that forum.

I don't do facebook either.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 28, 2011)

Would love to see pics but don't use facebook either.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 28, 2011)

I joined. I'll be taking in another tortoise. I love your enclosure ideas. Especially the one's with the removable divider. I don't need something that big though. And it would have to have some depth to in to hold the substrate. How much would materials cost to make an enclosure?


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. I don't need one at this point, but will keep your site in mind. Eventually you might put in info about whether you ship, etc. (that might be hard).


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 30, 2011)

the big one with the removable section is awesome...wanna give it me?


----------

